# My phone constantly dies?



## breebreebran31 (Jul 5, 2011)

I'll charge my phone over night.
It'll be at 100% the next morning.
But when I unplug it, it'll just die randomly.
This mostly happens when I'm on Facebook though.
I'll go on facebook after I unplug my phone and then my screen flickers and then it just dies.
So I'll try to turn it back on and it says my battery is on 1% and then it dies.
I am on an LG Ally.
I thought this was being caused because I rooted my phone, but then I found out my moms phone was doing it too.
She also has an LG Ally.
And she says it happens to her too when she's on Facebook.
So I'm assuming this is a bug with Facebook.
But more recently, my phone has also been dying whenever I send a long text.

Does anyone know anything about this?
"Just get a new phone"
I can't get one til February.
"Take it back to the store"
My phone is rooted so the warranty is voided.


----------



## Coolfreak (May 27, 2008)

I would first try a new battery.

If you truly believe you can replicate the problem, I would unroot the phone and go into a Verizon store and replicate the problem in front of them. If you can't replicate it though, there isn't much a Verizon employee can do.


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

Two apps to try are Advanced task killer free. Or Juice defender, I don;t have Juice defender but people tell me it works, I run advanced task killer on a Epic and it actually helps the battery out.

Oh and your next android, don;'t bother rooting it, run advanced task killer and Go launcher, with Go Launcher you can hide the app from the app drawer (out of sight, out of mind)


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

2nd for Advanced Task Killer.


----------



## Coolfreak (May 27, 2008)

Her problems aren't really related to the battery dying to quickly or a short battery life. At least, that's not how I read it..


----------



## breebreebran31 (Jul 5, 2011)

wolfen1086 said:


> Two apps to try are Advanced task killer free. Or Juice defender, I don;t have Juice defender but people tell me it works, I run advanced task killer on a Epic and it actually helps the battery out.
> 
> Oh and your next android, don;'t bother rooting it, run advanced task killer and Go launcher, with Go Launcher you can hide the app from the app drawer (out of sight, out of mind)


I root so I can remove bloatware to free up space. And to overclock, and to flash a custom ROM. Preferrably Cyanogenmod. But the Ally isn't strong enough for Cyanogen so I'm using Velocity.
Froyo and Gingerbread suck.



The guy at the Verizon store said task killers are just as useless as anti virus for Android, and can cause more system instability than a positive performance. I didn't think he knew what he was talking about, but the guys at xda-developers.com confirmed it.


And I use powermax pro.
It saves my battery like 8 hours. Or at least it was until I started getting this problem.


----------



## Coolfreak (May 27, 2008)

Task Killers were deemed useless with Android 2.2 and up.


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

Coolfreak said:


> Task Killers were deemed useless with Android 2.2 and up.


I dunno mine works all the time. I also have a app called Android Assistant, one of eth two is kiling teh apps I want killed. 

the main reason I haven't rooted my latest phone is the only reason I rooted it to begin with was to get rid of the ads in Angry Birds, which doesn't work cause the ads are built in, according to Quadrant my phone ranks higher on the food chain than a Nexus, unrooted, 
Plus rooting an Epic is a royal pain for me cause i got to unroot the darn thing every time I go to Spring with a broken phone, which is quite often,


----------



## Coolfreak (May 27, 2008)

Task killers, unless setup correctly, will kill system level apps, which have to be running - so Android will automatically start them again. Which, in turn, kills battery.

On a side note, ads aren't built into Angry Birds. I do not have any ads in Angry Birds because my phone is rooted and I have AdFree Android installed.


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

I had ad free android too on my moment and on my first Epic, Angry birds still had that little annoying ad at the top right hand side of the screen no matter what I did.
I got real lucky with my rooted Epic when it broke I took it up to sprint and the replaced it through the ins com( $100) cause the keypad physically broke off, therefore they couldn't check to see if it was rooted 
I still have all the root files I need to root this one but the keypad is about to start jamming so if I root it Sprint wont take it back cause here they have a new way of telling if your rooted screen to look at or not.
I WOULD like to root this one just so I can do certain things, but the carriers are cracking down on that anyway.


----------



## Coolfreak (May 27, 2008)

Unrooting is always an option.


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

I tried that once, rooting was easy, unrooting was so much of a pain I totally bricked a Moment, a Transform and an LG optimus


----------



## Coolfreak (May 27, 2008)

I guess it depends on the phone. I've unrooted an HTC Thunderbolt and a Motorola Droid with ease.

Anyways, back on topic - breebreebran31 - Have you tried changing batteries?


----------



## breebreebran31 (Jul 5, 2011)

wolfen1086 said:


> I tried that once, rooting was easy, unrooting was so much of a pain I totally bricked a Moment, a Transform and an LG optimus


They have one click root and unroot programs.
Super one click root worked for every phone I tried it on besides the Droid X2.






Coolfreak said:


> I guess it depends on the phone. I've unrooted an HTC Thunderbolt and a Motorola Droid with ease.
> 
> Anyways, back on topic - breebreebran31 - Have you tried changing batteries?



Yeah. I have three spare batteries.
One died completely yesterday so I took it out and put in a new one.
But then I put that dead one back in a day later to charge it.
When I put it back in my phone said my battery was full.


----------



## Coolfreak (May 27, 2008)

Sounds like the battery calibration is heavily messed up.

Since you are already rooted - this one will be easy for you.

Download this in the marketplace, and wipe the stats once you're battery is charged to 100%.

https://market.android.com/details?...yLDEsImNvbS5uZW1hLmJhdHRlcnljYWxpYnJhdGlvbiJd

Once it erases the file, it will take a few days for the android system to relearn itself and remake a .bin file. After a few days, see if the problem goes away.

Good luck!

-Coolfreak


----------



## breebreebran31 (Jul 5, 2011)

I'm trying it.
Its been 3 days since I calibrated.
And it hasn't died once.


----------



## Coolfreak (May 27, 2008)

Glad to hear it! Let me know if it continues to work for you!


----------

